# light bulb help.



## default (May 28, 2011)

so i have a aquatic life light fixture with 6000k t5ho and rosette bulb?? the pink one that suppose to stimulate photosynthesis. alongside a odyssea with two 6500k t5ho bulbs. so my question is, i have two on a tank right now with intervals of:
odyssea on at 10am till 1:30
aquatic life from 12:20 till 4
but im planning to remove one for the time being, would the aquatic life be able to handle the tank with just one 6000k bulb and the pink one?
tank is a 29 gallon 36" long and both lights are dual 36" t5ho.
cheers


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Since you are running them pretty much separately, other than the 1 hour overlap, not much is going to change. You might want to stretch the photo period to 8 hours. This of course, assumes the tank is planted.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

BillD said:


> Since you are running them pretty much separately, other than the 1 hour overlap, not much is going to change. You might want to stretch the photo period to 8 hours. This of course, assumes the tank is planted.


Yea it is quite heavily planted. the tank was doing quite well under just one light with only the 6 hour period, but now i took the tank apart, and planted only more "picky" plants like downoi and tonina. i wanted to see if my 6 hour period would work for them as well, i had downoi in my last setup, but not sure how the tonina is going to work out, and with the 6 hour period, algae was rarely a problem.

however still not sure of the exact impact of the pink bulb.. read it might make plants redder? but feels like such a waste of a spot on the fixture.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Red plants are red to protect them from intense light. Thus, when the light isn't strong enough, they turn green, as the protection isn't necessary.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

BillD said:


> Red plants are red to protect them from intense light. Thus, when the light isn't strong enough, they turn green, as the protection isn't necessary.


oh ok thanks, but sorry, could you just tell me what the use of the pink bulb is for? and if 6000k is a temperature thats acceptable for plants?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

the pinkish looking tube is probably loaded to the red end of the spectrum to enhance plant growth and show off some colours. %000K to 6500K works very well for growing plants.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

awesome thanks, will keep it in the fixture then.


----------

